# How many TOTAL months have you breastfed?



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

AdinaL and I are over at the World's Biggest #Breastfeeding Twitter Party 2012 and thought it would be cool to find out how many months of breastfeeding we have done as a community! We'll run the thread through World Breastfeeding Week which ends Aug 7th and then count up the total number of months everyone reports and shout out the total!

I'll start with mine. 

6 + 24 + 22 + 26 + 22 + 22 + 24 = 146 months


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Me so far with one kiddo 47 ish months.

Hoping for at least that long with the newb.


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

I EP'ed for 30 months!


----------



## Naturallysta (Sep 21, 2011)

Mine was 28+28= 56 (inc 6 months of tandem!)


----------



## ajira (Aug 1, 2012)

40 months and going strong.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been nursing for 49 months straight. Dd1 nursed for 39 months and so far dd2 is on 23 months.... 11 months tandem.

We will see if dd2 continues and tandem nurses when baby #3 arrives in Feb.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

136ish I think...my son just turned 12 and I had about 4 months between #2 and #3 and about 5 months between #5 and #6 ,who is 3 weeks old, when I wasn't. I was tandeming a good deal of that time.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

26 and counting  And if she doesn't self-wean in the next 3 months I'll be tandem feeding too


----------



## jaam (Sep 29, 2004)

About 75


----------



## MamanFrancaise (Apr 26, 2004)

22


----------



## Monwarn (Aug 1, 2012)

19+26+18 and counting = 63 and counting!


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been breastfeeding non-stop since Nov of '06. So...ummm...12x6=72, -4 = 68. I'm going with 68 months (and counting).


----------



## CountryMommy (Jun 18, 2009)

17 + almost 30 = almost 47 months


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

61 months, if I'm doing the math right. That includes tandem nursing for a year.


----------



## sunny soul (Aug 1, 2012)

Two kids, 63 months, still nursing


----------



## oaksie68 (Apr 11, 2008)

16 + 28 = 44

Probably would have breastfed DD more than 16 months, but I didn't know that taking gobs of Sudafed (bad sinus problems) would tank my milk supply.









Would have gone longer with DS if I hadn't had to stop so I could take some needed medications.

But I feel pretty good nonetheless!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LitMom (Mar 6, 2012)

Roughly 100 I guess.

No wait... some was tandem, so it must be more like 92.


----------



## talktomenow (May 9, 2003)

61 and counting, including 12 months tandem.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

109 and counting!


----------



## Dwluvspool (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow...absolutely stunned by some of these numbers....especially the tandems! I was a full time working mom and was only able to nurse/express to 10 months, then express only (not much, but what I could) until 12 months.

Just curious...moms who did 12+ months and/or tandems... I'm assuming you were stay-at-home moms? I found it extremely hard to keep my milk up while working full time.







I could only spend so much time pumping. I was proud I stuck with it as long as my body would allow though. It was a major commitment, especially as a working mom. I know a lot of working moms who didn't "bother" with nursing or who did for less than 1 or 2 months because it was "too much hassle". I loved nursing...while not always easy or convenient, i:joyt was the most maternal loving feeling.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I feel like any month tandem nursing should = x2.









But, really, what I wanna say, is each month nursing is a huge gold star of awesomeness. Every day is a challenge, and as nursing moms, you should feel immense pride and success for being able to breastfeed anytime at all. For World Breasfeeding Month - each day is a success. Or a challenge. Or a triumph. Giving yourself to nourish another human being is an immensely hard challenge, to say the least. For something that is often deemed as "natural" and for the best, I commend any woman who is able to breastfeed her baby -- whether it's a day or 400 months. You rock!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I hadn't thought about this in awhile. I'm not 100% sure when 2 of mine weaned (it was that gradual!), but I think I'm at 100 months and counting! Wow!

That's 15+32+33+20, and the last will likely go longer than the middle two!


----------



## LitMom (Mar 6, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwluvspool*
> 
> Wow...absolutely stunned by some of these numbers....especially the tandems! I was a full time working mom and was only able to nurse/express to 10 months, then express only (not much, but what I could) until 12 months.
> Just curious...moms who did 12+ months and/or tandems... I'm assuming you were stay-at-home moms? I found it extremely hard to keep my milk up while working full time.
> ...


That's awesome! I have a big number up there, but a) multiple children; b) they nursed a loooooong time each, and by the end we're talking once every 3 days; and c) I worked 1/2 time the majority of my nursing years, and even some of that was from home. Pumping is a pain, and I think I stopped pumping at work when each was 8-9 months old. Part-time helped with supply and cosleeping helped with supply.


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

20+22+18 = 60 months........ and a new little one to nurse in November!







( Including about 10 months tandem.







Though I don't care for tandem nursing or nursing while pregnant and my new policy is not to.







I am just not a happy tandem-ing or pregnant nursing mama!







)


----------



## rocky (Jan 7, 2004)

I think 102 -

DS born in Oct 2001

DS born Nov 2003 tandem

DD born Sept 2006 tandem

I never stopped between any kids and did tandem a lot - so breastfed nonstop from oct 2001 to maybe May 2010 when dd was about 3.5 and ds2 was about 6.


----------



## Zaliwa (Aug 1, 2012)

26 months and counting


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

87 months in total









The 'girls' are in retirement now


----------



## edwardsmom (Jun 14, 2006)

15+48=63 months


----------



## purplerose (Dec 27, 2010)

84 so far, that's split between 4 kids, one of which will still be breastfeeding awhile. one was just a couple of weeks, one was over a year, one was almost 5 years, this one is 10 months.


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

DD1 = 18 months ( was pg at the time and did n't know it and she self weaned )

DD2 = 35 months ( had to have emergency surgery, and the meds combined w/ a week long hospital stay, combined with a big vertical incision on my stomach didnot equal nursing  )

DS1 = 29 months and still going strong!!!

equals 82 months and counting! Wow, have never thought about it before!

Admin note: to this point=1471 months


----------



## mamabear0314 (May 13, 2008)

My oldest nursed 27 months including through a pregnancy and 3 months of tandem. My second is 21 months and I'm pregnant again so...48?


----------



## rajouta (Jul 12, 2006)

40 with DD and so far 5 with DS and counting. So 45 so far.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

48 + 29 (and still going) = 77 months for two kids


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

77 months and counting (including 31 months of tandem nursing!!)


----------



## AmandaT (Jul 12, 2012)

Today my DD is 7 months old (wow, when did that happen ?!?) so 7 months so far! I hope to go at least another 2 years with her, we'll see.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW!! 80 months and still going.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

In 16 days, I will have been nursing for 10 years straight, so that's 120 months. Yowzers. I'm a SAHM.

Kinda funny when I think about what I said when my oldest was a few months old. "I like nursing & all but I can't wait until I can wear my regular clothes again." I like dresses & being petite, I can never find nursing dresses I like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife*
> 
> I feel like any month tandem nursing should = x2.
> 
> ...


I think nursing can be hard, a challenge, etc. but I don't think it's meant to be. In my current situation, I'm nursing a three year old who nurses much like he did when he was 6-12 months because of all his food intolerances. I'm his main source of nutrition.







It's hard. But, given the situations many of us have, yes, I agree each & every nursing is wonderful.

I also admire those who work & pump & anyone who pumps regularly. I don't think I'd make it far if my body relied on a pump.

Sus


----------



## MrsGregory (Dec 21, 2011)

10 months, woohoo!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

DD1 did a CLWean at 2 years old, 7 months. Just upped and did it and never looked back. It was bittersweet.

With DD2, she was a micro preemie and I pumped for 10 weeks and then she stopped nursing on me at 14 mos.

So 45 months?


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Dd nursed until three and a half so 42 months.


----------



## kentuckymom (Jul 26, 2012)

DS nursed for approximately 49 months (he gradually tapered off and stopped about a month after he turned 4). DD is still going strong at 18 months, but I'll surprised if she goes as long since she's not as much of a comfort nurser as DS was (he wanted to nurse every time he got a little bit upset).

So that makes 67 months and counting.

I'm thankful that I haven't had to work for pay during this time. I did go on some overnight and multi day trips when DS was nursing, and pumped during that time until he was about 2. After that I found I could go up to three days without nursing or pumping and be fine. DD has never accepted pumped milk and has so far refused any milk except mine, so I haven't pumped for her in a long time and haven't left her overnight.

My kids were six years apart, so I never tandem nursed. I have nothing but admiration for those who tandem nurse and those who manage to nurse for more than a few months while working outside the home.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

14 mos + 21 mos = 35 mos.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I breastfed my two children for 54 months each, but it only came to a total of 91 months because they overlapped.


----------



## tonttu (Dec 24, 2010)

Over 10 years with all of them together , I have 6 kids , so 120 + months , but since I am still bf the youngest at 8 months , that number is steadily rising


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Some responses from twitter for the final tally:


----------



## Account deactivated (Oct 12, 2010)

Let's see...I breastfed for almost exactly 10 years, so 120 months, and 7 of those years were tandem, so that's 84 more, and 1-1/2 was nursing three, so that's 18 more.

120 +84+18 = 222 months!

Wait, did I do that wrong? 10 years = 120 months of lactating. Not sure if we're supposed to double-count the tandem/triandem months or not!


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

5 months with DS1...28 months with DS2 and still going strong=33 months!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

I nursed my DD for 19 months. We wouldn't have weaned when we did, but for us I needed to in order to get pregnant again :-( So I'll nurse this one that I'm carrying now until they self wean!!

dwluvspool - I work full time. I was lucky in that I never had a supply issue. I donated THOUSANDS of ounces of breastmilk through 2 local moms - 1 of which I fed her baby for almost a year along with my own, and some excess that went to a third baby. I stopped pumping at 12 months and my supply remained great.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

20 + 28 + 13 and counting. So I'm up to 61 so far, much to my mother-in-law's dismay.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Nikki~*
> 
> 20 + 28 + 13 and counting. So I'm up to 61 so far, *much to my mother-in-law's dismay*.


Bolding mine. I remember dh's aunt talking to me when dd (almost 10 yo) was very little, about how long her father nursed for (gasp - 3 years!). She said, "but you wouldn't want to do that." I should give her a call & tell her I never stopped LOL.

Sus


----------



## SimpleLove (Feb 2, 2011)

48 months straight and still going with 2 kids.. No pump.


----------



## Clarasmama (Jun 6, 2012)

So far 17 with DD1 who is still nursing, next baby due in January will add to that!

Seems so short compared to some mamas, even though we're definitely not finished yet!


----------



## livinglife (Jun 5, 2012)

54 months total so far!!


----------



## jaynsadie (May 16, 2012)

66, but that included twins nursing together, so if you count them as individual nursing months then it makes 87 total


----------



## sweetmilk (Apr 8, 2011)

29 months.


----------



## themamabyrd (Jul 19, 2012)

14 + 14 + 28 + 3 months tandum with twins = 56 and counting


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

28 + 35 + 53 = 116


----------



## humboldtorganic (Jul 11, 2012)

16 months and counting!

I will let DD self wean, so we will see how long she goes!

I have to say I'm very proud of myself, its a huge commitment and no one in my family has BF for more than a couple months so not much support from friends and family... just friends and family on MDC









Just wanted to give myself a pat on the back and toot my own horn! But I'm tooting that same horn for everyone else on here that has BF for even one day, especially those 10+ year mamas! AMAZING!

So, TOOT TOOT!!


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

On Baby #1 and we've breastfed for 7+ months! (yay! love it so much!)


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

non stop since dd was born, through 2 pregnancies. she'll be 5.5 in 2 days.. so 66 months!


----------



## MarieP (Jul 17, 2012)

My number is little, but these were hard fought months of nursing. My first only nursed for 4 months. I worked and pumped and my milk dried up and she refused to nurse, among other problems. My second, I did better, I nursed her for 9 months, working and pumping, but my milk dried up as well. So, 13 months total.


----------



## Amandamarie (May 2, 2006)

24 + 33 (and counting) = 57 months!


----------



## MamaPrincess (Aug 1, 2012)

one kiddo 6.5 years .. let's do the math ... 6x12 = 72 (6 years) + 6 (months = half year) = Grand total of about 78 months 

wow! you have made me to count in months hahaha.. I usually was thinking in years but that was good to see it in different

light.. and it is such a joy to look back and thinking that at the hospital I thought It will never work and I would be happy

if I manage to do it for 3 months! yepeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

39 months with my first and only...hope to go somewhere in that neighborhood with the next baby.


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

27 months...and will keep going as long as it works for both of us (altho' methinks DS may not keep nursing through the summer...today was the first time in three days that he asked to nurse)


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

34 months+48 months+ 23 months ( and still going ) = 105


----------



## lovetolaugh (Jul 19, 2010)

18 + 50 + 27 = 95 months...with a new little love due in November, so I'll be adding lots more months!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Only have 1 and he was done at 15 months.


----------



## 77sugaree (Jul 3, 2007)

20+22+14 and counting so .....56


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

13 months so far. Pumped faithfully twice a day at work (3 days of work a week), despite it being really inconvenient in a job where I don't really get breaks, for about 8 months and have been cutting back since then.


----------



## LunaLady (Dec 28, 2010)

10 months and still going strong!


----------



## purplevega (Apr 17, 2005)

96 months straight...my 2nd kiddo just weaned last week....

Kim


----------



## Tiana (Mar 31, 2007)

11 + 37 = 48 months and still counting!

This is my final baby, but he doesn't seem even close to being ready to wean, so I guess we'll see what the final tally is.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

6 months EP with child the first. 22 months with DD, a couple weeks messing around with tandem before we realized that what she really wanted was not to nurse but to still have a place at mama's side. About 18 months with the one who's now three. and 19 months strong with the youngest. 65 months total! WHOA....I've nursed over 5 years! When exactly did that happen?! 15 of those months approximately were pregnant and nursing together. DS2 weaned while i was pregnant with DS3.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worthy*
> 
> Let's see...I breastfed for almost exactly 10 years, so 120 months, and 7 of those years were tandem, so that's 84 more, and 1-1/2 was nursing three, so that's 18 more.
> 
> ...


I think we'll have to count total months breastfeeding. Even so, 120 months is fabulous!!


----------



## mngirl (Jan 26, 2007)

36 so far---baby # 4 is only 6 weeks old, so i'm guessing we'll get to 47 or 48. just for kicks, my husband and i once figured out that i had been pregnant, nursing, or actively miscarrying 75 out of the last 85 months. and i wonder why i feel like i'm only renting space in this body.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm also amazed, ladies! Impressive! I'm a noob with only one kiddo so far, 16 months of nursing and counting.
Dwluvspool, I am am a stay at home mom - got laid off when 5 months pregnant :-/. I do hope to find work sometime in the near future but I'm very torn about childcare and not being the primary care provider anymore. She is really clingy right now and I can't even make time to look most weeks anyways. Good for you for nursing/expressing as long as you could. I know I found it very hard to respond to the pump past about 8 months just to make the occasional bottle for a night out. II can imagine your supply struggles while working full time!


----------



## darbycrash (Jul 22, 2011)

14 months and counting


----------



## ms.shell (Jul 25, 2008)

49+23+1 and counting= 73 months and counting


----------



## sillygrl (Feb 10, 2008)

15 months total so far and counting. Going back to work gets me every time!


----------



## Wilhemina (Dec 26, 2001)

146 months including 1 month of pumping for my newborn 1st and many months of tandem nursing and several bouts of mastitis.


----------



## mommy2be2011 (Mar 28, 2011)

i breastfed =] but not for as long as i wanted to.. due to medical reasons..

5 weeks


----------



## anj_rn (Oct 1, 2009)

2 babies, 37 months, working full time.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anj_rn*
> 
> 2 babies, 37 months, working full time.












Sus


----------



## j and js mommy (Jun 4, 2012)

10 months with working full time... id be doing it again now if son#2 made it.. some day again


----------



## odinsmama (Jul 6, 2006)

2 kids, 68 months and a new baby on the way. 

Good job, mamas! No matter how long/short your nursing journey was... every drop counts!


----------



## hasya (Jun 27, 2010)

1 child 27 months and counting. These days it may be as little as once in 2 days for a few min or as much as 4x a day with looooong sessions. I am not even sure how much she's getting but I never did know. Pumping did not work very well for me.


----------



## shimmering (Jun 6, 2011)

only 4 months. I wanted to do so much but my milk supply went down. I wish I could have breastfed atleast for 1 full year. Well.


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

31 months.... 11 months of that with 2. So 31+11=42 months if you are counting per child. 31 if just counting consecutive months.


----------



## MrsKatie (Jun 11, 2011)

Just about a week shy of *9* glorious months! Still going strong over here.


----------



## maybesparrow (Mar 18, 2008)

16 months and counting!


----------



## gitanamama (Feb 17, 2011)

27 months--weaning now and feel so torn up about it. In fact, this thread actually brings me to tears! (Apparently weaning messes with your hormones 

In a country that is so weirded-out by extended BFing, it's incredibly inspiring and uplifting to read all these responses.


----------



## thegoodearth (Jun 6, 2011)

22 + 1 = 23

22 months w/ DS until he self weaned due to my pregnancy w/ DD. BF w/ DS was a breeze and I loved it! I am now currently nursing DD and have been for the last month. We are still going strong despite some pretty bad reflux which totally sucks and makes BF aalot more difficult.

nak.


----------



## Coco_Hikes (Nov 26, 2006)

DD: 40ish months (can't quite recall her last nursing, but I know I was pregnant with DS)

DS: 26 months and counting

The ease of nursing my DS in his early months compared to the awfulness of the first few with DD was such a relief. I'm glad I stuck with it but there were some dark days with DD. All new mamas deserve as much support as they want/need, free of guilt and confusion and doubts. Good luck to all those just starting out!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

55 (two kids) and counting


----------



## umgeek (Nov 10, 2011)

Firstborn 17 months, middle born 26 months, newbie (born 6/7/12) 1 month so far.

My kiddos are 12, 6, and new. =)


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

72!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

22 + 24 months = 46

Not to mention both were NICU preemies and I had to transition from EBM to breast....and did successfully.


----------



## artekah (Apr 26, 2009)

34 months and counting, the last 12 were tandem. I'm done having babies, so my prediction is by the time I'm done it'll be 58 months (ish)!


----------



## triple07 (Feb 2, 2008)

DS1 30 months, DS2 28 months, DS3 1 month and hoping to nurse to at least 30 months again. 16 months with DS1 & 2 were tandem. So 43 months total breastfeeding, 58 if you go by children separately.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

53 1/2 months. 46 for DS1, and 7.5 so far with DS2!


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

30+30+48(twins- does that count for extra months? lol!)=108 months


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

15 months and counting!


----------



## Louplus2 (Aug 17, 2011)

DS1 = 18 months and still going with DS2 at 11 months, so that's 29 months and counting.


----------



## DaisyO (Feb 3, 2011)

only 23 so far


----------



## CI Mama (Apr 8, 2010)

I only have 1 kiddo, and I nursed her for 33 months.


----------



## segolilymama (May 23, 2012)

111 with a baby on the way (so I expect another 48 or so). But 111 so far!


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

14+28=42


----------



## revolting (Sep 10, 2010)

48 with my first. 29 so far with my second. 12 months overlapping.


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

79 months total and counting!

I realize that it has been and is now, a deep privilege to be able to breastfeed my children.

I am grateful to God for this and also to the mothering community for the great support in breastfeeding.


----------



## mamapenguin (Jun 6, 2012)

I had a really rough start nursing my daughter, and remember setting goals to make it for just one more week. Making it to three months was a major accomplishment.

But, we got past it and I'm proud to say that I've been nursing my daughter for 30 months, and going strong!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

116 months and counting.


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

36 here!

Edited to add... still going!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Mine (I can't remember if ds1 was 10 or 11, so I'm going to claim the potential "extra"







):

11 + 21 + 27 + 37 (and still going - I want her to wean, to be honest) = 96.

Okay - as much as I want dd2 to wean, part of me hopes she goes another four months, just to bring me to the 100 mark.


----------



## HouseofPeace (Mar 23, 2011)

18+30+23+15(so far)=86 months so far. pretty much consecutive.

2 & 3 & 4 were tandem in pairs. currently pregnant and nursing 15 month old. SAHM- don't know how i could keep my supply up working outside the home. had to wean #2 when pregnant w/ #4. only child i weaned, but pregnancy and nursing 2 was too much for my body.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

67 months straight so far which included 9 months tandem with ds1 and ds2. ds3 will be born in oct so I don't see it stopping anytime soon.


----------



## Devaya (Sep 23, 2007)

45 months! With my one son. Can't believe I did it!  Am so glad I did though.


----------



## Devaya (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*
> 
> Mine (I can't remember if ds1 was 10 or 11, so I'm going to claim the potential "extra"
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

ds1 for 24 mos

ds2 for 60 mos

total of 84 mos


----------



## Jodie (Jul 18, 2002)

61months


----------



## mt_gooseberry (Jun 25, 2010)

12 + 11(...) = 23 months plus


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

Four kids for a total of 149 months. Egads. A lifetime total of 12.4 years.


----------



## nudnik (Aug 9, 2006)

14+16+24+22 (tandem) = 76+


----------



## WinterPrego (Dec 20, 2010)

14 1/2 months and going strong! Hope to make it to at least 3 yrs with him.He's my only one so far.


----------



## Valid28 (Mar 4, 2007)

18 months with the second and 14 months with the first so 32 months total.


----------



## Vienna79 (Jul 30, 2011)

My wife has nursed our child for 18 months and counting. She has a full time job, working outside the home 50+ hours a week. Very committed to pumping and herbal support. Working moms, it can be done!


----------



## Lidamama84 (Apr 12, 2011)

21+14=33 and counting!!!


----------



## aifdo (Feb 27, 2011)

22 months with DS, 23 months with DD1 And six months and around the clock withDD2.

51 months and going strong..

I was already 3-4 months pregnant when they weaned each time I may just have to keep having babies LOL


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Gosh I love this thread!


----------



## SAmama (Oct 13, 2006)

54 mos with DD and 29 mos (and counting) with DS, but with a 6 mos overlap tandem nursing. So, 77 mos in all. I only know 1 woman IRL who nursed past 2 yrs, so this thread is so encouraging to me.


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

DD Premie #2 for 36 months!
my first experience breastfeeding, and although challenging I had fabulous support! ;-)


----------



## laheathyliving (Jul 13, 2012)

7 months and counting! do not plan on stopping any time soon.

[Admin note: edited to remove website linking, which is not permitted]


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

69 months, give or take. Some of the months weren't really full breastfeeding, obviously, but my children were still nursing on a daily basis for this amount of time, however.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwluvspool*
> 
> Just curious...moms who did 12+ months and/or tandems... I'm assuming you were stay-at-home moms? I found it extremely hard to keep my milk up while working full time.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think most of us were stay at home moms, or maybe some from other countries where they have paid maternity leave, but I also think once you get to nursing a toddler, it's usually easier to keep going than to wean. And it doesn't necessarily matter if you have a whole lot of milk either. I've known working moms who didn't have to pump a lot, and once you get to the point where your child is older, they may be fine with the length of a work shift and will make up for it when you're home.


----------



## TwoPlusTwins (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, I had twins so here goes:

20+13+30(x2)+43 = 106

DS2 self weaned at 13 months, he simply was not into nursing.


----------



## thanneaKS (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a retired mama (59). I was bf'ing or pregnant or both for 11 years. 44+54+45=143 months. A couple of years of this was tandem. I was never preg and tandem, though!!!!!


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

30 months plus

54 months (tandem with the twins and 26 of those nursing three)

and another 26 nursing just one

so that's 110 months total


----------



## seraf (Feb 1, 2002)

Hmm.

27 months solo with #1

21 months tandem #1 and #2

16 months solo #2

6 months solo #3

3 months tandem #3 and #4

____________________________

73 months so far. The youngest 2 are infants so I have a long way to go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwluvspool*
> 
> Just curious...moms who did 12+ months and/or tandems... I'm assuming you were stay-at-home moms? I found it extremely hard to keep my milk up while working full time.
> 
> ...


I have known many women who didn't start because they feared the hassle. I am a nurse, and work long shifts typically, so we didn't get the same nipple confusion, but I have had to pump a quart a day for many of my shifts.

I have worked/gone to school part time and full time, 4 hour shifts to 14 hour shifts. Generally I think the longer I nurse the easier it gets. I don't love the pump, and I don't pump for short shifts anymore. I went back to work when they were 8 months, 5 months, 2 months and 1 month.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vienna79*
> 
> My wife has nursed our child for 18 months and counting. She has a full time job, working outside the home 50+ hours a week. Very committed to pumping and herbal support. Working moms, it can be done!


Yes. I worked from the time my oldest was five months old. While I did wean him at 10-11 months, it was because I wanted to start ttc another baby. If I could do it over, we'd have gone a lot longer, especially since I didn't actually manage to have another baby until he was 10, anyway.


----------



## MomRunner (Jan 6, 2011)

I am pretty impressed with myself that I am still bf'ing my 19 month old, but jeez... Seems kind of pointless to brag about it on this thread







.


----------



## christinelin (Aug 13, 2003)

156 months (three kids), 42 of those months were tandem. Yikes.


----------



## Spring Lily (Sep 26, 2006)

56 months, 41 of those have been tandem (twins). We're now weaning, so the final count will probably be 57!


----------



## JoyFilled (Sep 12, 2008)

24 + 12 months and counting = 36 months = 3 years

And before I nursed my dd the thought of nursing didn't even occur to me. I'm so glad it was assumed by the midwife and hospital staff.


----------



## lilitchka (Jan 19, 2012)

DS1: 28 months

DS 2: is 5 months old...will probably nurse longer then DS1

so 33 months so far.....getting close to 3 years!


----------



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

19 + 30 + 28 = 77 months

before having my first child, i was hoping to manage "at least 4 months" since it had just become compulsory, where i live, for companies to write on powdered milk tins that breasfeeding is best for the first 4 months of life ... am so glad I managed as much , met LLL people, learned and enjoyed so much about breasfeeding.

only drawback = i thought i was protected against breast cancer because of my extended breasfeeding

so i did feel a bit let down when i was diagnosed ...


----------



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

33 + 26 = 59 #3 is due in October. I am so excited to add to the number.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

I've got 43+19 = 62 and counting.

I'm starting to feel a little long in the tooth with DD, but don't really know how I would like to push the weaning a little bit, so continue we do until I figure that one out.

I've been tandem nursing dd and ds for the past 19 months, and am hoping to get pregnant at some point in the next few months. No idea what that will do to breastfeeding relationships, but my supply tanks pretty much right away. DD is *committed*, so pregnancy didn't stop her, but I wonder about ds. We'll see, I guess. I hope!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

59 and counting! (22 of them have been tandem nursing months...and counting)


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IsaFrench*
> only drawback = i thought i was protected against breast cancer because of my extended breastfeeding
> 
> so i did feel a bit let down when i was diagnosed ...










Best wishes on your treatment.

Sus


----------



## Paigekitten (Feb 22, 2008)

19+23+8 (and counting) = 52 (and counting)

ETA: First 3 of those were EP, 10 while pregnant (never again!), and I don't consider us tandeming but the older two still take a sip now and then.


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

19 months with the first, 30 months with the second, so 49 months!


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

1 kiddo for 34 months


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

At least 102 but I lose track of all the times when someone started back up again for a bit.


----------



## HoneyCNM (Aug 3, 2012)

30+22+28+32+18+25+ongoing = 158+ Yeah!


----------



## MountainMamaOf2 (Mar 10, 2004)

39 for DD1 + 36 DD2= 75 months


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MomRunner*
> 
> I am pretty impressed with myself that I am still bf'ing my 19 month old, but jeez... Seems kind of pointless to brag about it on this thread
> 
> ...


Nineteen months is terrific.

Every breastfeeding mom faces different challenges (the baby's feeding affects sleep, support, work challenges, etc. etc.). The fact that there are moms here who have breastfed longer than you takes nothing away from your accomplishment! While I wish I'd breastfed ds1 longer than I did, I'm still proud of our 10-11 months. I'm proud of the 21 months with dd1, because that was the hardest of them all (she was the squirreliest breastfeeding baby ever). I'm not particularly proud of the 37 months with dd2, because I've been trying to gently wean ("don't offer, don't refuse") for months! They're all different. Take your bows, mama!


----------



## Chalex (Sep 22, 2005)

86 months and still going......3 kids....


----------



## myrakaplan (Apr 29, 2004)

5 kids, a total of 13 years, 13x12=156 months


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

92 months and counting.

Or to put it another way...

72 (ish) + 40

I can't really remember when dd1 weaned. She weaned--reluctantly--somewhere around age 6. Both my girls have been big comfort nursers, so I don't expect dd2 to stop anytime soon.

I work outside the home.


----------



## Eandko (Apr 11, 2012)

Nursed for 29 months.


----------



## pers (Jun 29, 2005)

Somewhere around 93.

Wow that's a lot of months.

I'm assuming we're only counting tandem-nursing months once, right? Not as separate months for each child?

3 kids. A little over a year of that was tandem with my first two.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

31+36+36 (this one still nursing)!

Wow, 103 months!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Katrinaquerida (Mar 24, 2008)

58 more or less!


----------



## mountainmama707 (Apr 6, 2011)

50 months and still nurseing! DD#1-20 mo, DS 20 mo. and DD#2 is 10 months and loves to nurse


----------



## jr'smom (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwluvspool*
> 
> Just curious...moms who did 12+ months and/or tandems... I'm assuming you were stay-at-home moms?


My number is 91 months and counting. That's 7 1/2 years. This is with 4 babies. The longest nursling went over 3 1/2 years. I had 2 tandem periods of 1 1/2 years each. I was disappointed when my third child self-weaned juat after 2 years old. My 4th child is going very strong at 15 months and hopefully won't wean until she is 3 or older like the first two.

I always struggle with my supply, but begin pumping right away after birth and stockpile during my 3 month mat. leaves. We didn't supplement until after 1 year and then used raw goat's milk when I was at work. I am the sole provider in my house working 3 days per week--long days. I usually could only pump 2-3 times per day at work. The thing that helped the most is that DH would bring the nursling (and other kids) at lunchtime each day for most of the first year.


----------



## Elle Pryce (Apr 20, 2012)

95 months

Daughter 12 months  self weaned

Son 4 years and 2 months

second son still nursing at 33 months


----------



## MamaBice (Jul 30, 2012)

19 months with my one kiddo.  Hoping to a while longer with him, and just as long with any future children.


----------



## trimommy2009 (Mar 22, 2012)

20 months with my first as a full time working mama (part time from home which is particularly helpful). My newest little one is 4 months and we're still going strong....

So, 24 months and counting!


----------



## MGBoutique (Jun 29, 2005)

19 plus 46 plus 46, so 111.


----------



## BirthIsAwesome (Nov 14, 2007)

22 months total, through pregnancy, and 5 (and counting) of them tandem with Ds#2


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

55 months and counting, with some tandem nursing thrown in there.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

Nursed my son for 27 months


----------



## AllieFaye (Mar 7, 2007)

About 70 and counting: three kids, tandeming, during pregnancies and then 23 months of pumping for a tube-fed baby and nursing the toddler. Now, just nursing the toddler.


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

One child, 34 months.


----------



## melendez118 (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't know if it's too late to reply-- but I had never stopped to count. 90 MONTHS for me and my 2 kiddos (and I'm due with #3 in October, so I have a long way to go before my breastfeeding journey ends!)


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

This month is 36 months on the nose. DS1 nursed until the night before DS2 was born in June so it was a seamless transistion. DS1 self-weaned by announcing that the milk was all for the baby as he drank all his milk "in his big, round belly"


----------



## kvan (Nov 10, 2004)

22 here. We have one child who is now 8 yrs old.


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

3+14+18=35 months


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

4 and counting (my dd is 4 months)


----------



## ContentMom (Jul 3, 2008)

18 + 18 = 36


----------



## rebeccajm (Jul 29, 2009)

47 months between 2 kiddos.


----------



## MamaBookworm (Jul 9, 2012)

13 hard-earned months after emergency CS and while working FT!


----------



## aeramom (Apr 16, 2008)

55 months between two kids!


----------



## tiacait (Aug 15, 2011)

20 months and counting!


----------



## cheery (Jul 29, 2004)

61 months, one child.


----------



## nutritionjulia (Aug 6, 2012)

21 and counting


----------



## I Fly (Jul 8, 2002)

*36 + 30 + 48 = 114 months!!*

*The perfect amount. After I nursed my first son for three whole months, I felt so amazed that I'd nursed every few hours around the clock for three months straight. Ha ha. That WAS an accomplishment, but only the beginning!*


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been nursing for almost 38 months.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

45 months with my first 2 and if this current pregnancy sticks around, I'll be adding to that number!


----------



## shiningpearl (Jul 1, 2006)

35 + 40 (still counting)= 75 months.

Hoping to be done soon though. It will be a bitter sweet day.


----------



## Bad Mama Jama (May 29, 2005)

We nursed for 38 months!


----------



## esinedeggplant (Dec 24, 2011)

Almost 6 months and still going strong with my first baby (who is almost 6 months old!).


----------



## CaraShrum (Mar 2, 2011)

10 + 18 + 1.5 (so far with 6.5 wk old newborn) = 29.5 and going strong!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

55.2 months and still going strong with the little guy.


----------



## vintagemum (Oct 15, 2011)

13 months and counting!


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

It's amazing how proud everyone is of nursing for a long time. When I was a young mom, I was conflicted about nursing for a long time with my first and got more comfortable as we went along and with future kids. It was just so uncommon at the time.

I also think there's a kind of ambivalence that is part of the mom's weaning too. Do any of you feel ambivalent about nursing for a long time even though you know it's cool or do you feel totally relaxed about it?


----------



## thenerdywife (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I'm a newbie Mama....going on 4.5 months with my first little one


----------



## gotmoxie (Apr 10, 2012)

36 months total here and planning on more with the new one on the way.


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

32 + 27 = 59


----------



## MamadeRumi (Aug 5, 2012)

29 and counting, which seemed impressive until I saw everyone else's numbers ;-)


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamadeRumi*
> 
> 29 and counting, which seemed impressive until I saw everyone else's numbers ;-)


In western society, it is impressive!







Keep up the good work, mama!!!

Sus


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

68 months and counting!


----------



## meesh933 (Sep 28, 2009)

60 months, but 8 of them have been tandeming. So between the 3 kids, 68 months!


----------



## jodieanneanton (Apr 8, 2010)

40+26=66 months and counting!


----------



## Pr3ttyPrincess (Jul 26, 2012)

easy i have for 0 months lol


----------



## art_teachermommy (Dec 17, 2007)

37 months with my son and I've got a little one due in Sept that I'll be adding to that number soon


----------



## Abbie Corse (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm a dairy farming mama so as another mom wrote being a working mom (part-time in my case) can really make nursing a challenge. We made it for 22 months though! And honestly as Peggy O' Mara wrote I was ready to be done when I was, I was exhausted from it and Eli was starting to lift up my shirt, etc which just given my personality type I never felt entirely comfortable with. It worked for both of us to stop when we did. It took everything I had to nurse that long as farming is hard work and nursing is hard work. I wrote a post about it in honor of World Breastfeeding Week. Breastfeeding changed my perspective (for the better!) about my work forever. http://tractormom.wordpress.com/2012/08/02/farming-with-teats-er-breasts-er/

To all of you mamas out there tandem nursing and extended nursing - my glass (well coffee mug  is raised to you!


----------



## afr2010 (Mar 2, 2012)

14 months so far.


----------



## mleawicks (Feb 4, 2012)

21/2 months and counting


----------



## jenedee (Jan 4, 2005)

18+22+23=63


----------



## imnottelling (May 3, 2007)

69 and counting.

(Working mother, including full time working for 3/5 kids. Never tandemed. Never gave formula.)


----------



## AmiMom (Apr 12, 2012)

61 mos and counting!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

28 + 17 + 8 = 53 months and counting


----------



## jenerationx (Nov 3, 2006)

7 1/2 and counting


----------



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

37+34+15= 86


----------



## LeahG (Jul 22, 2009)

48 months and counting...


----------



## ahimsamom (Oct 14, 2010)

22 months so far!


----------



## PumpkinButts (Jul 19, 2011)

9 so far


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I just want to clarify that I've already posted, so don't count me again, but...

Peggy, I felt totally relaxed about breastfeeding my children for 4 1/2 years each.


----------



## CI Mama (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peggy O'Mara*
> 
> It's amazing how proud everyone is of nursing for a long time. When I was a young mom, I was conflicted about nursing for a long time with my first and got more comfortable as we went along and with future kids. It was just so uncommon at the time.
> 
> I also think there's a kind of ambivalence that is part of the mom's weaning too. Do any of you feel ambivalent about nursing for a long time even though you know it's cool or do you feel totally relaxed about it?


My number (33 months with my one kiddo) does reflect a lot of pride, but there's a lot it leaves out, too. Like the fact that I got a breast infection almost right away and my nursing relationship with DD was very touch-and-go for the first four months. Like the fact that as a full-time working mom, I was overwhelmed by the demands of pumping and all-night nursing (my DD reverse cycled) and I occasionally supplemented with a little formula just so that I wouldn't lose my mind. Like the fact that I was very ambivalent about weaning. I felt ready to wean at about 18 months, but DD didn't wean until 33 months. There were lots of baby steps along the way, lots of reasons that I continued even though I wasn't loving every minute of it, lots of reasons that I put a lot of boundaries around it with my DD so that I could continue even through my ambivalence.

So, yes, the numbers say something, but behind every number there are a whole lot of stories!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiningpearl*
> 
> 35 + 40 (still counting)= 75 months.
> 
> Hoping to be done soon though. It will be a bitter sweet day.


I hear that. Part of me is going to be so sad when my last child weans. But, another part (a bigger one, to be honest) can't wait. I really wish she were a bit easier to distract.


----------



## Namaste Amma (May 31, 2009)

10 + 46 (and still counting) = 56 so far!


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

36 months with 1 child so far


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peggy O'Mara*
> 
> It's amazing how proud everyone is of nursing for a long time. When I was a young mom, I was conflicted about nursing for a long time with my first and got more comfortable as we went along and with future kids. It was just so uncommon at the time.
> 
> I also think there's a kind of ambivalence that is part of the mom's weaning too. Do any of you feel ambivalent about nursing for a long time even though you know it's cool or do you feel totally relaxed about it?


There's always ambivalence in my opinion. It's just a question of the source of that ambivalence. Do I care what people think? No, not at all. Would I like to have my body back--to have that autonomy again? Yeah, sometimes.


----------



## 2goingon2 (Feb 8, 2007)

5 kids, 72 months and counting.


----------



## butterflie2484 (Feb 20, 2011)

I breastfed my toddler until he was 24 months.


----------



## ianikki (Jul 4, 2007)

42 months with my bio daughter, 5 (illegal) weeks with my newborn foster son, and hopefully many, many more with my bio son coming this Autumn


----------



## Codi's Mama (Jun 15, 2006)

46 + 20 + 22 = 88 months and still going with #3!


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

This is so cool. I wonder when we add up the total of breastfeeding months from this thread, how many we will have.

And, what if we put a value on it? I know we moms don't think of it that way, but I've been playing with the economic value of breastmilk as a political argument for encouraging it.

So, for example, a breastfeeding mother produces 25 ounces a day for the first six months.

That is 750 ounces in a 30 day month.

750 fluid ounces are equal to 23 fluid quarts.

US milk banks pay $96 to $160 for a quart of donated breastmilk.

At $96 a quart, 23 quarts would have a value of $2208.

Therefore, one month breastfeeding in the first six months has a value of $2208 a month.

I wonder how much milk is produced on average per day after the first six months.

It would be fun to determine that out and then figure the economic value of the total breastmilk produced by Mothering Moms on this thread.


----------



## campbellsoup (Nov 12, 2006)

46 + 24+ 22 + 36 (and counting) +8 (and counting)...........I get 136 months!!


----------



## whatifedmychild (Jul 18, 2012)

Add a 15 for us!


----------



## whatifedmychild (Jul 18, 2012)

I was very relaxed about nursing, nursing in public, nursing at my workplace when there with my family on my day off (that's working at a museum for you)

And about letting it go? I always felt that my body was my own, so I didn't "get it back" as some people say. maybe I'm just out of touch with what this is supposed to mean. I did all the same things with my body while nursing, as I did before and after nursing. Maybe that helps, not making a lot of changes, but just adding nursing and taking nothing else away. I even went to wearing fully ordinary clothing and well fitting undergarmets after 6 months, you just fold those cups diagonally in half for a bit , nothing special. Ending pumping at work was a day of rejoicing, but it did not mean ending nursing morning and night. Spreading out all these changes, clothes, then underclothes, pumping, then not pumping, then eventually no longer nursing perhaps made the break with nursing not seel like a break at all.

So I think of ending nursing as -- adding. Figuring out how to have all three do together what was before just two. When we did that, we found we were ready for the challenge of more "three of us" time.

.


----------



## C is for Cookie (Jan 27, 2011)

I have exclusively breastfed DS for 5 months and then exclusively pumped for 16 months after being told DS was FTT and wasn't reaching milestones. I am still pumping for him..he is 21 months and is thriving well.









BUT those 5 months of breastfeeding him...well, I kinda miss those days.


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

53 months for us so far (44 months for DD, and 9 months and counting for DS)


----------



## mylilmonkeys (Oct 15, 2010)

5 mo  + 14 + 119 (6 children, overlapping and still nursing 17 mo old twins) = 138 mo


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I haven't read the posts to be able to follow all the discussions.

I nursed my bio-son for almost exactly 60 months. When he was 31.5 months we adopted a newborn girl. I started nursing her at almost exactly 6 hours of age. I tandem nursed for 29.5 months. My son weaned himself and I kept on with nursing my daughter. She will be four in a couple days.

So I have continually nursed for 79.5 months.

If you want to add it up together, 60 months + 48 months = 108 months.


----------



## Nikitta34 (Jul 20, 2010)

17 months and going strong!


----------



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

31 months here. I see tandem-ing in my near future, however.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

54months for ds1 plus 40mths for ds2 plus 6mths so far with dd =100mths so far and continuing.

Thats $220,800 !!!

My ambivalence is more about introducing solids than extended breastfeeding. My baby has been cruising since 5mths and gets over to the table, pulls herself up without a problem, and demands to have meals with us, so she's getting some solids now. She wants to do the same as her big brothers. My first wasnt as enthusiastic, my 2nd was also a foodie.


----------



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

35 + 18 + 12 + 28 = 93 months so far - we've got another babe on the way!


----------



## seraf (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peggy O'Mara*
> 
> I know we moms don't think of it that way, but I've been playing with the economic value of breastmilk as a political argument for encouraging it.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how much milk I make now, but I pumped a quart a day when I went back to work (8 weeks to about 6 months). That would have been about 24 hours worth of milk, because I worked long shifts and he slept through the night.

The economic value I put on breastfeeding isn't related to the cost a milk bank would charge.

In the short term:

If it reduces their risk of ear infections, that's one less doctor visit.

If it reduces their overall risk of infection, there's another.

It fills their belly ($100 a month for the first year for formula ).

In the long term:

Diabetes costs a fortune. If nursing my children reduces their risk of diabetes for life, that would save a bundle (11k each, I'm not clear if that's lifetime or per year, I think it's per year but I'll calculate it as lifetime ).

If it reduces my risk of breast cancer (500k!) that's awesome, too.

So breastfeeding saved somewhere between $4800 (if they all would have been healthy anyway) and $1,050,600 (breast cancer x 2 moms, diabetes x 4 kids, 2 extra doctor visits per kid and a year of formula per kid).


----------



## melissalovemark (Jan 20, 2012)

Fifty three months,first D three years four months.Still tandem nursing my two year old and ten month old.


----------



## ainh (Jul 27, 2006)

66 and baby #3 is on her way any day now, so maybe I'll aim for an even 100


----------



## dandelionsmiles (Aug 2, 2012)

Twenty nine and thirty nine, so 68


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

19+20+1 = 40

Hoping to make it to 63


----------



## miss_honeyb (Jun 5, 2006)

73 months straight. A lot of that has been tandem nursing (4 kids total).


----------



## jewel1288 (May 6, 2011)

I love seeing these numbers  And what a great topic, too! My first LO and I are still going strong at 18 months. :-D


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

This is such a wonderful thread and celebrates our breastfeeding in a way that we can all share in and be proud of.







I think we should keep it open and save the final count for later in the month when it seems everyone has had a chance to post their numbers.


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

59 and counting


----------



## SchoolmarmDE (Apr 23, 2012)

20 years, give or take. That would be, um, 240 months. It was awesome.


----------



## virtualmel (Aug 9, 2012)

12+4+12+12+12+12+12=76 months


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

I agree; let's keep this thread going!


----------



## brackin (Sep 19, 2005)

118 (consecutive!) months and still going strong.


----------



## Trish Taylor (Aug 10, 2012)

72


----------



## LoveOurBabies (Dec 2, 2011)

66 months and counting. I anticipate a total of 98 months by the time I'm done (3yo kid). I've got 4 kids.. Combination of breastfeeding/tandem feeding/pumping and nursing through pregnancy. Not bad for a size A cup!









Holy crap that will be 8.1 years worth by the time I'm done.









(Edited because I miscalculated.)


----------



## trevsmom (Aug 10, 2012)

17 months -- so far!


----------



## Ethelpea (Mar 3, 2010)

94 months. New bundle due in a bit so that number will go up by at least 24


----------



## homebirthy (Aug 6, 2009)

194 months and still going!! Tandem twice while pregnant 3 times.


----------



## sarafi (Feb 10, 2008)

Amazing. For the record I think those who pump exclusively should be able to multiply by at least two, I can't imagine. There should be some agreed upon multiplier for all you other moms who tandem or pump part time. Hat's off to you all.

I thought I was done with my last girl as I think we may have thrush, or I am just having a hard time healing from a pretty good bite--but when I added up the months I am at 64 after four kids and it doesn't seem like such a long time reading some of the past posts. This is the the kind of post I needed to struggle through, thank you mamas!

Baby 1 12 months (needed a breast biopsy-it was benign)

Baby 2 15 months Failure to thrive because he was allergic to all milk, and I got absolutely no support on that one

Baby 3 26 months Nursing caused the bleeding I was having while pregnant to be much, much worse

Baby 4 12 months and counting, but was seriously considering quitting just now


----------



## SkyMomma (Jul 13, 2006)

DS1 42 months, DS2 47 months & still going. So...89 months so far! Wow!


----------



## RachelJoy (Aug 25, 2005)

DS(26mo)+DD(20mo)+DD(20mo.....and counting)=66mo


----------



## Avani (Feb 14, 2006)

14 years straight..I had my babies every two years and didn't stop nursing during pregnancies and I just weaned my last babe at 2 1/2 years of age.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

2 kids @ 60 months each = 120 months or 10 years.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

120 months - some of them overlapping when I was tandem nursing. Wow - that was 10 years!


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarafi*
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are in need of some ongoing support. If you need help finding some, please PM me. No mother was meant to struggle through nursing all on her own.









Sus


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

10.5 + 36 + 42 = 88.5


----------



## skyblufig (Aug 13, 2006)

non-stop since July 2004


----------



## tbmum (Dec 9, 2008)

I just saw this, but thought I might add to the tally:

113 months!


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

7 months with #1 (thyroid problem, relationship break-up and visitation arrangements and totally unsupportive medical care all contributed)

26 months with #2 (my milk is gone completely this pregnancy, and no colostrum until later for me usually, so she's lost interest...)

So 33 months so far for me, but of course i don't know how long #3 will keep at it ;D


----------



## kindacrunchy (Jun 25, 2004)

2 kids equals 91 months! with only one month off


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

144 months ... 2 months tandem. i am so happy to see all the extended breastfeeding!


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

Amazing numbers. May this be all of the US one fine day soon!!


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

When do we get to hear the tally?


----------



## TorreyMomma (Aug 18, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwluvspool*
> 
> Wow...absolutely stunned by some of these numbers....especially the tandems! I was a full time working mom and was only able to nurse/express to 10 months, then express only (not much, but what I could) until 12 months.
> Just curious...moms who did 12+ months and/or tandems... I'm assuming you were stay-at-home moms? I found it extremely hard to keep my milk up while working full time.
> ...


I nursed 38 months with my dd, then she picked it back up again when her db was born, tandem nursed for 6 months, then ds for another 42 months. Second ds again nursed for a total of 48 months, first 11 exclusively. I returned to work when my dd was 8 weeks old, but Mary Rose Tully had told me to start pumping immediately 4x a day when I knew I would always be off work. I would pump, nurse, and pump again. She was right, my body learned to make lots of milk and I ended up donating 4 coolers worth to UNM milk bank (it was still open at the time.) Was working as a doula when my second was born, so no regular hours, but I had picked 8pm as a good time to pump. Worked great, until I had a birth I attended from 9pm to 10pm the following night. =(

But that was the only birth things didn't work well for. With my 3rd, we were living on a farm so I baby wore and he nursed whenever he wanted. Attended 2 hospital births, but had agreement he could be brought to hospital to nurse. So I was really blessed and didn't have to pump once with him!


----------



## TorreyMomma (Aug 18, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarafi*
> 
> Amazing. For the record I think those who pump exclusively should be able to multiply by at least two, I can't imagine. There should be some agreed upon multiplier for all you other moms who tandem or pump part time. Hat's off to you all.
> 
> ...


If you have any more problems PM Sus or me, suffering is not a healthy part of BF. For FTT contact ALCAT labs in FL. Excellent tool to identify allergies and reverse FTT by removing allergens in your diet, much faster than elimination diets. Also use ALCAT if you or your kids have asthma, eczema, allergies, ADD/HD or autism, as all of these have been shown to be improved to some degree with dietary changes. Good luck, and hang in there. You have met or exceeded the minimum recommended time to nurse with all of your kids, so give yourself a pat on the back. You are the best mom you can possibly be!


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

This is just so amazing. We're going to keep the thread up for a bit longer because it just rocks so much.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

46 straight months and counting.


----------



## rrible (Feb 1, 2007)

63 and still going! 2 kids with an 8 month pause in nursing while i was pregnant with #2


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

128-ish. That's with three kiddos nursing 3+ years, and the current nursling being almost 15 months old. I anticipate a total of 156 months by the end of nursing this one, but then no more because DH is getting the snip next month.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

141 months.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

39 mons with DS and 2.5 mons so far with DD so 41.5 and counting


----------



## beckybird (Mar 29, 2009)

33 months (and still counting) with dd

13 months with ds

46 total.


----------



## minerva23 (Aug 10, 2012)

16 month with DD1 (she self-weaned due to me being pregnant again)

4 month with DD2

total: 20 month and still counting. I hope I can keep it up longer this time although we are planning on having more babies.


----------



## woogs (Aug 31, 2012)

kiddo #1 54 months
kiddo #2 52 months, but about 3 mths of that was tandeming.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Let's see... 30+23+29 and counting so 82+?

Oh, wait, uhhhhh, about 12 months of that was tandem.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

Yeah Mothering Mamas


----------



## Katie Jofre (Sep 2, 2012)

2 kids-- 53 months and 4 days continuously

Including nursing through 42 weeks of pregnancy and 16 months and 7 days tandem!


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

.........


----------



## Pendlemom (Sep 6, 2012)

32 months (22 DS and still going with 10 mo old DD)

Basically since August 2009 with a few month break between kiddos


----------



## Hymanroth (Jul 6, 2011)

13!!! Going strong!


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

66 months, and expecting a new nursling any day now.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

75 months total (3 babies, not at same time), working full time.


----------



## tash11 (Mar 12, 2006)

38+37=75 so far (but two of those months overlapped)


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

I started in May of 2003. It's now Sept of 2012. So, that's 9 years plus 4 months - 112 months total

112 months consecutive

with 61 months of that tandeming.

*If I get to count the overlaps, then that would be 173 months, but I understand realistically, I've been nursing *only* 112 months since May 2003.

....And counting. But I'm on my third and last child. (ODS weaned a month shy of 5 years. DD weaned a week shy of 6 years. YDS is 3.5 years).


----------



## hippiemombian (Jun 5, 2011)

13 months


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

149 + 46 + 48 + 30 + 3 (so far) = 176

But that's including three years of tandem nursing.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Our total tally based on the posts to this thread - 16235.7 months which is equal to 1352 years of breastfeeding!


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow that's incredible!! I'm thrilled to be part of it


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh, wow, what an incredible number.


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

72 + 54 + 35 = 161 months

That would be over 13 years but I nursed 2 of them together for some of the years so it was only over 10 years.


----------



## MissCee (Oct 22, 2011)

15 for me and still going strong!


----------



## kathymuggle (Jul 25, 2012)

27+36+48 = 111


----------



## gonyere (Oct 8, 2012)

67.5-ish


----------



## littlestinkers (Jun 8, 2010)

I am at 92 months and still nursing 2 so I'm adding to that number.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

58 months total and still nursing a 2 month old...


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

At 12 months, 11 days and counting!

I didn't think it was odd until I overheard someone say that a mutual friend was "crazy" for nursing after introducing solids.

My husband reminds me that god designed mothers to know their babies best, and that when eve was in the garden she didn't have 20 moms on Facebook telling her what to do. So I go with my gut


----------



## dawnberries (Jan 10, 2013)

36+35=71 months for me.


----------



## firespiritmelody (Oct 13, 2005)

114months, give or take week, for me! . I've been nursing for 9 1/2 of the last 13 years and have another little one on the way


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Cari, it looks like there's a similar age gap between your four and my two! I actually wasn't able to get pregnant with dd2 until dd1 had reached the point where she was occasionally going for really long stretches, like an occastional 48-hour stretch, without wanting to nurse. So my girls are almost five years apart.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

My son was born Dec '05. Adopted daughter Aug '08 and tandem nursed for over two years. Still nursing my daughter though I stopped taking the domperidone about 2 years ago so I haven't lactated in a couple years.

So, total baby/toddler/preschooler at breast 87 months. Though baby one nursed 60 months and baby two is at 55 months.

So I'm either 87 or 115 months depending on how you do the math.


----------



## Clarasmama (Jun 6, 2012)

We're now closing in on 25 months, 2 of those tandem with my 2 yo and 2 mo babies







I wasn't sure that my DD would nurse to 2 yo but I'm so glad she still loves nursing as much as I do!


----------



## iamamamaof2 (Dec 2, 2012)

33+22 (and still going!)=55 months!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Just popping in to make sure you all saw our Mothers Day Contest. In addition to three Boba baby carriers we're giving a $300 dinner/spa package for one lucky mom. Contest ends in three days! Get the entry info here: http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1382508/let-mothering-and-boba-pamper-you-this-mothers-day/0_100


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

So far 22+27+24+2 (so far, I'll update again in August, by then it should be 5) = 75 and counting ;-)


----------



## TorreyMomma (Aug 18, 2012)

Cathlin, so glad you are listening to your instincts...and not FB! (Although there are numerous sites that do promote longer BF!) I just went back over this site and my passion was rejuvenated! I have been supporting lactation for almost 20 years now, and recently moved back to NM. While northern Whatcom County is populated with homebirthers and breastfeeders, NM seems to have moved backwards in the decade I was gone. But once again I hope, because at the CYFD office this morning helping to line up daycare, I had a 3 year old tell me she wasn't ready to lose her "milk teeth". We were reading a story about the "Mystery of the lost tooth" and she told me all mammals have milk teeth and they fall out when you aren't supposed to drink milk anymore. Had to share it on this page, from the mouths of babes!  (Yes, her mom was still nursing. She told me when the kittens started losing their milk teeth their house had the conversation, and her DS asked if he would lose his teeth when it was time to give up mommy's milk. She realized that's probably when folks used to wean, and said "Sure will!")


----------



## bohemianmama21 (Jan 13, 2013)

6 months and still going strong (first child, six months old)


----------



## fyrwmn (Jan 5, 2009)

1st babe = 24 months

2nd babe = a couple weeks shy of 48 months and still going

3rd babe = 30 months and counting

4th babe = 10 months

a total of 72 months, 20 months of which were tandem nursing, and the last 10 months were triandem nursing. it's no wonder I refer to them are working girls lol


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

fyrwmn:







Triandem nursing!


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

6.5 years (4.5 years tandem, 8 months triandem
....would be triandeming again but had emergency surgery last year and DS and DD2 stopped nursing after I was unable to for 2 weeks







. Stilll sad about it...)


----------



## g33kch1ck (Feb 15, 2012)

Thirteen months (as of today!) and still going.


----------



## Fhnyc (Jan 23, 2013)

DD is my first and 7 mo so 7months so far. Working full time but from home a few days so I keep supply up by feeding on days I work from home, 2sessions of pumping at work,night feeding, co sleeping etc!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1babysmom*
> 
> 6.5 years (4.5 years tandem, 8 months triandem


To all the triandem breastfeeders:


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bohemianmama21*
> 
> 6 months and still going strong (first child, six months old)


Congrats! Keep it up!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyrwmn*
> 
> 1st babe = 24 months
> 
> ...

















I had a hard time w/ tandem nursing. Bravo for it all!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1babysmom*
> 
> 6.5 years (4.5 years tandem, 8 months triandem
> ....would be triandeming again but had emergency surgery last year and DS and DD2 stopped nursing after I was unable to for 2 weeks
> ...



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g33kch1ck*
> 
> Thirteen months (as of today!) and still going.


Wow - you've made it past a year! Keep up the good work, mama! And, happy belated birthday to the babe!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fhnyc*
> 
> DD is my first and 7 mo so 7months so far. Working full time but from home a few days so I keep supply up by feeding on days I work from home, 2sessions of pumping at work,night feeding, co sleeping etc!

















Pumping, working, caring for babe...I'm in awe. Never could have nursed as long, I don't think, had I had to pump & work. Keep it up!

Best wishes,

Sus

PS - all the things I say in my head that I rarely post...just posted


----------



## hwinte87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Love this thread!

DS1- 7 months

DS2- 29 months and counting

DS3- 6 months and counting

42 months total (including 6 months of tandem nursing).


----------



## Fhnyc (Jan 23, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama24-7*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support! I won't lie and say there have not been days when I have not felt at wits end or when my productivity at work was zero!


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

5 months with DS1 and DS2 is now three years and some change...keep on tickin'!


----------



## LauraIBCLC (May 14, 2013)

Well . . . I breastfed for 15 years straight (with a 2 week break at the end of my 3rd pregnancy), 3 years tandem. My #3 nursed a lot in her 8th year, but not every day. Btw, I never set out to do that!!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, big congrats and







and







and







to ALL the mamas on this thread. I was just blown away by the triandem thing. It's my first encounter with it (other than with multiple births). I can't even imagine caring for 3 breastfeeding kiddos at once.

EVERYONE on this thread ROCKS!


----------



## acumama82 (Apr 5, 2013)

47 months and still going with #1. Love this thread, was starting to think I was the only one out there nursing an almost 4 yr old, was getting ready for my Time magazine cover  Went back to grad school when he was 3 months old part time and full time at 6 months. At school all day then nursing all night- could never night wean- he would scream bloody murder for hours so I got more sleep with him latched on, if you can call that sleep haha! Helps to have a supportive family- my mom plowed the way - BF my sisters and I for 3 yrs each, tandem with my big sister and I for a few months. No one flinches at the sight of nip in our family any more


----------



## blessedbyblues (Oct 11, 2012)

23 months + 48 months as of May 19th and still going = 71 so far


----------



## GabiMum2Five (Apr 4, 2013)

14 + 12 + 24 + 24 + 9 = 83 and still going . . . My oldest self weaned, the others weaned when the next pregnancy dried up the milk.


----------



## Michelle-H (Dec 11, 2010)

Two kids and 67 months! I also tandem nursed for 12 of those months, until my oldest was four! Loved it, but am glad the girls are in retirement.


----------



## Quimbalicious (May 14, 2013)

53 months straight (the last 24 months have been tandem nursing).


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

Dd1 - 44 months
Dd2 - 40 months
Ds1 - 26 months (still nursing)
Ds2 - 2 weeks so far









110 months total


----------



## MamadeRumi (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, my DS recently self weaned, shortly after his 4th birthday, so I guess I can now update my post to say 50 months, and since DS is likely to be my one and only, that will be it for me. It is bittersweet. I'm proud of having nursed him for as long as he needed, in spite of the difficulty of pumping at work and, during one difficult summer, finding bathrooms at the research library I was using to sit and pump in. I'm in some ways pleased to have my body back (though in a slightly different shape than it used to be!), but I'm also a little sorry that this special time is over, that I am no longer the one person who can offer him the thing he most wants and that comforts him and helps him to sleep. And since it seems unlikely that I'll have another child, I'm a little sad that my time as a nursing mom is over. And part of me wonders if I had weaned earlier, would DS now have a younger sibling that I'd be nursing? But that was always a crap shoot. I might have weaned and still not gotten pregnant. I gambled on giving the little one I had all the nursing he wanted rather than weaning him and hoping to get pregnant again. (Given my age and other issues, that might not have happened anyway). So overall, I'm proud of having nursed my son for as long as he needed and wanted it, and I have happy memories of being a nursing mom, but I'm both proud and sad that he is growing up. 

Wow, that was a longer post than I intended, but then my nursing relationship turned out to be longer than I intended, so I guess it makes sense. When I was pregnant with DS I knew I would nurse him, but never set a certain time. I thought that I would try to nurse him for as long as he needed it -- when I thought about it at all I figured that would be a year or two -- well, I accomplished my goal of nursing for as long as he needed it. :grin:


----------



## sparklemaman (Oct 17, 2012)

31+9, so 40 months total and still going!! :thumb


----------



## Michelle-H (Dec 11, 2010)

I posted on this thread years ago, but a little surprise has come into our lives. . So, 67 for my first two combined, some of that tandem nursing + 4 for my new babe! 71 months is almost six years. And I will likely make it to seven total years of nursing. Such a sweet time.


----------



## triple07 (Feb 2, 2008)

83 months and counting. Hoping to tack on another 5 months. This is between 3 kids.


----------



## sidrajedi (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow!

Only 16+ months over here


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

132 total, 1/4 of my life, come to think of it! I'm probably done though, unless a surprise comes our way.


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

8 :-( 
+15 and still going
=23 

So thankful for the good support we had so I never had the slippery slope of supplementing the second babe.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2004)

102 months and may have to resume after six months or so.


----------



## robbyhack (Aug 22, 2014)

my sister, 24 months+ still running


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Seventy-six months, that is, six years, four months.

I breastfed tandem for six months.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Three kids, younger two were tandem nursed for some of the time - total 126 months.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

My answer from two years ago was 136. I can add 24 more months to that now, so 160 total so far and due to have another nursling any day now.


----------



## my3beasties (Feb 10, 2012)

66 months total, 3 kids. Another little one on the way any day to bring that total up at least into the 80's!


----------

